# Fathers day treat



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

A San Pablo Gem

Our Niece and her husband took us out for a meal inc myself and the wifes brother ( the 2 fathers ) normally﻿﻿﻿ we would have gone to Nuvali to King Bee or Rose and Grace.

This time however we went to the Forest City Restuarant in San Pablo. Now me being a UK expat and with a delicate stomach Im very wary of new places , I had pesto tuna and i loved it ! Starters were various fried mushrooms which looked like bits of crispy bacon but delicous ! Others had carbonara and a veggie burger. All the Vegetables are grown on the owners farm, the wife and her sister had veg which was also very good on the TV screen it showed how they prepared some of the food. There were 8 of us in all and all were pleased with the meal.

A word of warning ! In the left corner of the dining area there is a large tree and hidden between the branches is a large Tiger ! A very unique place which we will definatly visit again.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great day! Happy Father's Day to you and all the other many Dad's on the forum. Life is good!


----------

